# Roll Farms' March....Peyton kids - better / dry pic pg 10



## Roll farms (Feb 28, 2011)

First up is Big Mama (gee...wonder why we call her that...  )  She's a Fullblood Boer.

Due 3-6







Then Dallas 3-8 (She's one of the FF's who's udder I can't quit playing with...PB Boer)











Tia (FB Boer) is a big ???...Not near as big as she was last year (with quads) and no udder development so far... but I *saw* her get bred so...who knows...due 3-9






Missy, a Togg...due 3-10.  I didn't think she was bred but she's starting to make a tiny udder.  Excuse the hairy milkstand, I was trimming her.






Then my girl Reggie on 3-13.  She is a full sister to the cute little spotted boy born this year that I wanted to be a girl.  (50-50 Boer x Nub)











Then we have Peyton (75% Boer) and Patches (PB Boer), both due March 24th as FF's


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm really not a fan of Toggs, but I like the rump on Missy.  Sending easy kidding vibes your way!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 28, 2011)

I can't wait to see what you get out of those spotted Boer project does


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Our paint doe, we purchased from a whether farm from Indiana, looks similar to your red paint doe(patches).  I wish I could remember the name of the farm. They don't register any of their animals and they sell club lambs and kids.  My husband went and got her. She has been a wonderful doe. I really like all your does.  I think my favorite is Tia,  I like the depth in her back legs, but hard to tell from just one pictures.  

Good luck with your next group of does kidding. Hoping for lots of healthy kids for you.


----------



## PattySh (Feb 28, 2011)

They are all nice looking does. Best wishes for safe deliveries all around. I only have one due early March then get a break for a month. Peyton is really cute!


----------



## poorboys (Feb 28, 2011)

THINKING PINK FOR YOU, LAST 4 OF MINE WERE BUCKS. NICE LOOKING GIRLS.............


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 28, 2011)

No, No....we need to think BLUE for Big Mama, pink for everyone else except Patches, we're thinking BLUE for Patches, too..

(I have 1 FB boy, 1 wether, and 3 doelings reserved....)


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 7, 2011)

All the "Thinking Blue" worked...Big Mama had triplet BUCKLINGS tonight...anybody need a new black-headed boer buck???

Pics after they're fed / settled.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 7, 2011)

The 2 black headed boys are 2-teated, the red head is 4 teated.

Dry pics tomorrow.... 22.5# of kid total.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 7, 2011)

Aww!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow!  Nice looking boys!  Congratulations!!

So does Big Mama look thin and trim now?  I'll bet she feels a whole lot better!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats!!! Way to go Big Momma!!! They are adorable!!  And she must be thrilled to get them out!! She was HUGE!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 8, 2011)

She doesn't look a whole lot thinner...but a LOT saggier, bless her heart.

I wanted to see if she was done so I went back in last night after she had # 2 b/c she seemed 'lumpy' still.

Folks...I've never felt so much room in a doe in my life.  I think they DID have couches and tv's and nintendos and their own rooms in there.


----------



## country freedom (Mar 8, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> She doesn't look a whole lot thinner...but a LOT saggier, bless her heart.
> 
> I wanted to see if she was done so I went back in last night after she had # 2 b/c she seemed 'lumpy' still.
> 
> Folks...I've never felt so much room in a doe in my life.  I think they DID have couches and tv's and nintendos and their own rooms in there.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats!  They look good.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 8, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> She doesn't look a whole lot thinner...but a LOT saggier, bless her heart.
> 
> I wanted to see if she was done so I went back in last night after she had # 2 b/c she seemed 'lumpy' still.
> 
> Folks...I've never felt so much room in a doe in my life.  I think they DID have couches and tv's and nintendos and their own rooms in there.




It's so striking how empty they look at feel after they kid.  Especially so, I'll bet, with a big doe like her!  Congrats on 3 healthy, adorable baby boys.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd love another black headed boer buck.


----------



## scrambledmess (Mar 8, 2011)

Super cute!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 8, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I'd love another black headed boer buck.


Me, too. Just don't have enough pasture space.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 8, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome! Glad you got your bucks! They look great!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 8, 2011)

Here they are, dry and fluffy...

7# 1st born







7.5# 2nd born






8# 3rd born (already spoken for, tentatively...)






The other 2 are for sale...come 'n get 'em


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 8, 2011)

They are just adorable!!!!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 8, 2011)

GLAD YOU GOT BOYS!!!I LOVE THEIR FACES


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 8, 2011)

The first buckling could almost be a twin to one of ours born earlier this year:


----------



## swest (Mar 8, 2011)

Great looking kids Kim!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 8, 2011)

Great Pics!!!  They are soooo adorable!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 17, 2011)

Dallas just kidded a single black doeling, gorgeous!!!
I am sorry, but I can't post pics til tonight or in the morning, I gotta go to work.


----------



## Araylee (Mar 17, 2011)

those boys are CUTE!!! Congrats! We have dairy goats but hubby has been working construction where there are Boer kids frolicking and he thinks they are darling! Love the black headed boys!


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 17, 2011)

Darn, wish I had somewhere to keep that four-teated boy if the offer fell through on him...


----------



## JeanJeannie (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Can you recommend a list with timing for vaccinating new kids. Since I am new at this the simplier the better.  Going to wether the boys, Simon and Garfunkle this weekend. Am going to band them.  Any info and assistance you can provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 17, 2011)

fiascofarm.
com/goats/vac-schedule.htm

You can go through this and pick out what you need, right?


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 17, 2011)

Whatdoyaknow...I ended up having time to take a pic after all...

Here she is...drop dead gorgeous...dry / better pic tomorrow.


----------



## Araylee (Mar 17, 2011)

Cuuuuuuuuuuuute!!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 17, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!  And what a beauty!  Solid black, can't ask for more than that, huh?


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 17, 2011)

Congratulations! All the kids are cute but especially the black doe!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 17, 2011)

You got what you ordered this time!  very cute.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful!  I love solid black goats.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 17, 2011)

Totally adorable!!!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 17, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> You got what you ordered this time!  very cute.


are ya gonna keep it??? very sweet indeed.


----------



## getchasome (Mar 17, 2011)

I just finished reading your other thread and it ended at 1 today and I was all like NOOOOOO did the babies happen or not  

Dallas' baby is beautiful!!!  I really love the solid black ones   Hope all is well with Reg!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 21, 2011)

Here are updates on the preggos....

Tia and Missy are def. not preggo at all.  (sort of relieved....lol)

Reggie still hasn't went but has stopped having anything 'hanging out' most of the time when she lies down.  She was supposed to be due March 13th....obviously that date's wrong....Hoping the next cycle was when she was bred, she'd be due roughly April 3rd.

















Peyton is supposed to be due Thursday, but considering Dallas was 10 days late and Reggie is late....I won't hold her to it.  











I won't think it's real cute when I'm trying to milk her, but this little, multicolored udder is adorable now...in theory.  






And Patch....who does have stuff sticking out now when she lies down.  She's supposed to be due Thursday, too.











It's a good thing she's boer....this ain't no dairy udder.  NO attatchment...






This concluded your March Kid Watch Update for Roll farms...thanks for looking!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 21, 2011)

Woo Hoo!  I can't wait for baby pics!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 21, 2011)

You are going to continue to be busy, busy, busy!  Can't wait to see new pictures when your girls kid!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 21, 2011)

Can't wait to see all the spots!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 21, 2011)

And by the way...Just so we know when to think pink or blue....I want 2 boys from Patches, 2 girls from Peyton, one girl from Reggie....that way I can get a boy for SWest, and another to sell, and a 2 girls to fill orders...and keep another girl and Dallas' doe.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, Patches got it 1/2 right...One GORGEOUS boy, one very pretty girl....

8# doe






9# buck






He sure will stand out in the show ring.  The girl's gonna be breeding stock for her buyer.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 23, 2011)

The buck looks like a little tobiano foal!  Gorgeous indeed!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 23, 2011)

Cute! The little doe looks like she has pants and a shirt on.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 23, 2011)

These pics are the reason I very rarely look on the goat threads.
Toooooooooooooooo cute and my beloved and daughters want goats


----------



## swest (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning Kim, very nice looking kids. I sent you an email, take a look and let me know what day works best. I wish we had room for the doeling as well, she's purty! Thanks


----------



## scrambledmess (Mar 24, 2011)

Goodness!  They sure are pretty!  Glad I have convinced myself no boar goats.  Yep, none for me.  I can't be tempted.  No way!  Not happening (keeps hoping to reconvince self).


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 24, 2011)

No worries, guys....that girl and the next one born are already paid for by someone else...I won't even try and tempt you.

Now, if I get a third doe.....


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 24, 2011)

If I had a boer doe I would sooooooo want that buckling! He is very  Congrats on another healthy happy delivery.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 24, 2011)

What cuties!  Loving the sandwhich look.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 26, 2011)

So I'm still waiting on Reggie, the one who's having the occasional prolapse issue who's now 2 wks past her 1st listed due date, and Peyton, who is on day 152.

They were both bred by a "young" buckling, I'm thinking w/ Reggie that even though I saw him mount her repeatedly that he didn't 'hit home' w/ her.  I'm assuming she'll go on her next cycle, around April 3rd.  She has had a bit of leaking goo for 2 days.
The good news is that she's prolapsing less often and she should be a good milker, she's been building an udder since early Feb. 

Peyton looks 'ready' and should go soon...belly dropped, udder is firmer, etc.  She's also beating up on her room mate, usually when they start that, they are close.  She's had a bit of goo for a few days, too.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 26, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 30, 2011)

Reggie just spit out two PRETTY doelings, pics will have to wait, I have 30 MAD goats b/c breakfast, bottles, and milking is late now...lol.

No problems, no prolapse....YAY Reggie!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 30, 2011)

FINALLY!!!  And DOES!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Mar 30, 2011)

1st born doe, 6.5# 







2nd born doe, 7.75#


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 30, 2011)

Very beautiful!!!  Love the 1st doe!! Love the black and white!!!!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 30, 2011)

I LOVE THE BLACK HEADED ONE, BUT I ALSO LOVE THE OTHER ONE.  TOO CUTE.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 30, 2011)

They are adorable.  I like the black headed one.  

You are going to have tough time deciding which ones to keep, if you can keep any.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 30, 2011)

Aww, the first little doeling looks like Tomahawk. 
I love Boers...
HUGS AND GOATY KISSES ALL AROUND!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 30, 2011)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## christy_was_here (Mar 30, 2011)

Aww! SO sweet! Congrats!!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats! So glad you got some does!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 30, 2011)

They are beautiful !!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 30, 2011)

And even better than 2 does....Reggie is DEFINITELY her mama's daughter...(Foxy, the lanky Nubian)....she gave nearly 1/2 gallon of colostrum in 2 milkings.  GOTTA love that!

And since I have 2 does for the buyer to choose from, that means I definitely get to keep Dallas' black doeling born 2 weeks ago.


----------



## duffontap (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice.  Congratulations!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like the black headed doeling will be available, if anyone's lookin' for a new boer doe...  

Peyton was acting funny last night.  This morning, she's not.

I <3 goats...just not when they're preggo and making me insane.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 31, 2011)

Pretty girls!  And I'm happy for you that you get to keep Dallas' doe!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 31, 2011)

They are beautiful. Your customer will have a hard time deciding I'm sure. Very glad to hear you get to keep Dallas's doeling!


----------



## Zanzabeez (Apr 1, 2011)

Awww, congrats! They are all beautiful!!!    

I am especially looking forward to seeing what Peyton gives you and have my fingers crossed for lots of spots! 

Tracy


----------



## Rebbetzin (Apr 1, 2011)

Baby Goats are sooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 1, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> And even better than 2 does....Reggie is DEFINITELY her mama's daughter...(Foxy, the lanky Nubian)....she gave nearly 1/2 gallon of colostrum in 2 milkings.  GOTTA love that!
> 
> And since I have 2 does for the buyer to choose from, that means I definitely get to keep Dallas' black doeling born 2 weeks ago.


 To both of those things!


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Apr 1, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Looks like the black headed doeling will be available, if anyone's lookin' for a new boer doe...
> 
> Peyton was acting funny last night.  This morning, she's not.
> 
> I <3 goats...just not when they're preggo and making me insane.


Don't you tempt me!! I SHALL RESIST!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 1, 2011)

It's ok, she's already sold...


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a theory...

I used young bucklings on all my ff does this year...and so far, 3 of the 4 have kidded late...almost 3 wks late to the day, to be exact.

I think the does were in heat, but the boys didn't know what they were doing and 'missed'.  I saw them be mounted...I wrote it down...but nobody's kidded (except Patches) ON their date.  They go 17 to 22 days later.

I am still waiting on Peyton.  She's getting HUGE.  If my 'theory' is correct, she's due (again  ) a week from today.

Then I'll be done.  

Except for maybe Penny (Black Ob, bred Tog) in May. 

And maybe Patch (paint boer bred, boer) in June.

But then I'll REALLY be done.  F'real.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 7, 2011)

Until you start it all over again 

Can't wait to see what Payton has


----------



## Araylee (Apr 7, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I have a theory...
> 
> I used young bucklings on all my ff does this year...and so far, 3 of the 4 have kidded late...almost 3 wks late to the day, to be exact.
> 
> ...


I used a young buck w/ my FF doe this year. Talk about clueless! And, she didn't settle. She has silent heats so I didn't realize it until her sister developed her udder while she didn't.


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 7, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I have a theory...
> 
> I used young bucklings on all my ff does this year...and so far, 3 of the 4 have kidded late...almost 3 wks late to the day, to be exact.
> 
> ...


Very interesting theory.....Both of my FF girls were bred to a young buckling.  The kids he already has on the ground aren't from does that are FF.  One of my girls is on day 153 and the other isn't due until the 26th of April.  Definitely something to think about........


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm soooo gonna cry...Peyton had beautiful twin....BUCKLINGS!!  

Dappled even....and one is a dappled paint.

Seriously considering keeping one as a buckling and using him on my % does....


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, they are cool! Too bad they have danglies.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 10, 2011)

Now THAT is heartbreaking, Roll.  Truly sorry those are boys.   Good golly they are GORGEOUS!  I'd have to keep one if they were mine.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 10, 2011)

They are beautiful!  So sorry they are boys.  I would be tempted to keep one just to see what he throws.


----------



## chandasue (Apr 10, 2011)

Such pretty boys... ain't that always the way...


----------



## chels24 (Apr 10, 2011)

They are beautiful!! At least now you know what she can produce and hopefully next year she will give you a girl.


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow... those are some gorgeous boys!!!!!! I want, I want, I want!!!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Apr 10, 2011)

Very handsome boys!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 10, 2011)

Darn danglies!


----------



## PattySh (Apr 10, 2011)

They are very nice. That color is awesome. Well maybe they have buck potential?


----------



## poorboys (Apr 10, 2011)

i love the dappled!!! too cute!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 10, 2011)

I have decided....to keep this one:







Introducing Roll Farms Freeney.


He'll be used on my % does to make more percentage doelings, hopefully w/ SPOTS.
(Spotted goats sold CRAZY high during that splash of color sale yesterday...even % ones....)

Here's a better / dry pic.






Are they not perfect????

*melts*

PS...the other boy will be for sale if anyone wants a commercial spotted buckling to play with or a very flashy wether...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 10, 2011)

They ARE perfect!  I woulda picked the same one.   Except I'd have had to name him Groucho.  Look at the crazy eyebrow and 'stache he has on half his face!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 10, 2011)

Near as I can tell, there isn't an "Indianapolis Colts" player named Groucho, though....

I got this Colts theme goin' w/ my boers....


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 10, 2011)

THOSE ARE SOME NEAT LOOKING GOATS!  They look like a picture and it's negative almost...one more dark, the other more light...even old color blind me can tell that!  Even being colorblind...they look REALLY NEAT!


----------



## swest (Apr 10, 2011)

Handsome boys Kim Congrats!


----------



## PJisaMom (Apr 10, 2011)

Holy Cow! (er... goat!)  Those are some gorgeous goats... boys or not... they are something to be proud of!  Good call on keeping the one... that's awesome!


----------



## Mo's palominos (Apr 10, 2011)

Too cute ! The dappled paint sure would look good out in the pasture with Hoosier !


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, come on over and get him....


----------



## Mo's palominos (Apr 10, 2011)

Ima have to do that. * can't stop myself-*   PM sent


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Apr 11, 2011)

He'll look really good pulling a goat cart at a parade or something. Beautiful! That's the color pattern I'm looking for in a Nubian doeling and I can't seem to find around here.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 11, 2011)

.............


----------



## poorboys (Apr 11, 2011)

I THINK YOUR RIGHT ROLL, EVERYONE OF MY FF THIS YEAR THREW BUCKS.!!! EXCEPT FOR THE ONE WHO HAD TWINS, AND HER'S WAS A BUCK AND DOE.


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Apr 11, 2011)

They look more stunning today!!!!! I would GLADLY take one of those handsome guys off your hands  Now, how to hide him from the hubby


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like both are spoken for...one by me, one by Mo's Palaminos...

Thanks for all the compliments, I'm pretty proud of them.  You'd think I gave birth to them, lol.


----------



## Araylee (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice looking babies!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 11, 2011)

WOWZA!!!!  Those are some flashy kids!!!  If only I had the money and non mini does to breed him to!!!


----------



## nogoatsyet (Apr 11, 2011)

that picture with the two of them looking at each other is, quite possibly, the cutest goat picture I've seen.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 11, 2011)

Aww they are prefect , I wish I could have one......


----------

